

Don't Be Google - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/15/dont-be-google/

======
test_unit
Someone I know who works at Microsoft interviewed for a position at Google.
This person is at a moderately senior level position at MSFT. He was
recommended by his old manager who is currently at Google. Apparently, you can
refuse the phone screen and you would be called on-site automatically. This
person hasn't really written any code that I know of for years, but was able
to get an ex-manager to fight on his behalf even after being (correctly)
rejected by the Google interview process. Now I'm not sure how many have
sneaked in..

~~~
test_unit
Also all these Microsoft folks are so good at politics that the average
googler will just be cannon fodder! Think Crossbows vs pitch-forks.

------
ElectronCharge
All those Microsoft folk at Google...I'm surprised. I would have thought
Google management had more sense than to concentrate that much of a decidedly
foreign culture in their company.

I've been mostly ambivalent about Google, but I'm leaning towards increased
wariness.

------
widowlark
This is more of a jab at Microsoft than anything, since the articles main
argument is that Google is the new Microsoft because Microsoft employees work
there... Give me a break.

~~~
pcurve
Sue, but jab at the old Microsoft. The new Microsoft is ironically more like
the old Google, except Microsoft builds more polished products. (like outlook
online, office online)

------
ecspike
It's weird that they lead off with Android sales. Android sales aren't a 1:1
comparison with iOS sales. Google makes money on services, not devices. And
they don't own the supply chain like Apple does.

